# Aptaujas >  Mēraparatūra

## GuntisK

Varbūt kopīgi apspriedīsim kāda mēraparatūra būtu vajadzīga lai normāli nodarbotos ar elektroniku?Pēc manām domām jābūt multimetram,oscilogrāfam,skaņas ģeneratoram.Kādi būtu labākie,pieejamākie varianti.Piemēram lietoti oscili,ģeneratori-daudzi lietotie ir darba kārtībā.Kādas ir cenas uz lietotu aparatūru,kurš modelis labāks u.t.t.Domāju ka tas noderēs dauziem foruma dalībniekiem.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Es savā dzīvē nēsmu taisījis nevienu konstrukciju, ja nav bijusi iespēja to noregulēt ar attiecīgiem mēraparātiem. Taisīt kautko uz dullo manuprāt ir pilnīgi garām. Mēraparāti dod iespēju ļoti ātri un viegli atrast defektus gan jaunās, gan arī lietotās shēmās. Tagad jau ir salasījusies vesala mēraparātu kolekcija vārda vistiešākajā nozīmē. Vecākais mēraparāts ir testeris no 1905 gada. Skaidrs, ka es viņu nelietoju, jo tas jau ir antikvariāts. Pārsvarā strādaju ar krievu mēraparātiem. Mēraparāti, kuri ražoti krievijā deviņdesmito gadu sākumā, arī šodien ir gana labi amatieru vajadzībām un tie maksā ievērojami lētāk par attiecīgiem jauniem rietumos ražotiem aparātiem. 
Tātad, es uzskatu, ka minimālākajā "džentelmeņa" komplektā jāietilpst:
Analogajam testerim(5Ls)
Multimetram(5Ls)
Oscilogrāfam līdz 10mHz vai labākam(30Ls)
RLCpārbaudes iekārtai(50Ls)
Skaņu ģenerātoram(10Ls)
Tātad tādu komplektu var bez īpašām pūlēm savākt par aptuveni 100Ls. Komplektācijā var būt nianses, jo, piemēram, ir biezā gala multimetri ar iebūvētu RLC metru. Atliek tikai uzbūvēt vienu labu zemfrekvences pastiprinātāju, to noregulēt ar šiem mēraparātiem un visi mēraparāti ir atpelnījuši sevi.
Ja nodarbojas ar augstfrekvences lietām tad attiecīgi vajadzēs augstfrekvences ģenerātoru, frekvenču mēru, svipģenerātoru, u.t.t.

----------


## Raimonds1

kad seen sen atpakaļ taisīju metāla meklētāju, tad man bija testeris un to, ka ģenģeris strādā noteicu ar spoli un 1 diodi  ::

----------


## malacis

Nu mēraparātu nepieciešamību es sarindotu šādi:

1) multimetrs 
2) ja interese nenoplok, tad oscilogrāfs
3) regulējams barošanas bloks (vēlams ar U un I indikāciju, tātad arī mēraparāts)

taču tālāk stingras secības un, Didža vārdiem runājot, "džentelmeņa komplekta" nav un nevar būt. Jo nav tāds abstrakts elektroniķis, katrs vairāk vai mazāk uz kaut ko specializējas - ciparu, analogās shēmas, zemfrekvence, augstfrekvence u.t.t. Piemēram, man simtu gadu nav vajadzīgs skaņu ģenerators, kamēr pastiprinātāju būvētājam tas būtu ceturtajā vietā.

----------


## Didzis

Tā jau ir, ka pie specializācijas vajag dažādus mēraparātus. Mans variants bija dots vairāk kā paraugs pastiprinātāju būvētājiem, lai parādītu aptuvenās mēraparatūras izmaksas, kuras atmaksājas uztaisot tikai vienu pastiprinātāju. Runājot par "džentelmeņu komplektu", katram jau tas būs savādāks un, attīstot savas zināšanas, tas arvien papildināsies.

----------


## Mosfet

Ja projektē un būve audio lietas tad vēl var minēt ac milivoltmetrus, selektīvo mikrovolmetru, tranzistora parametru mērītāju un nelinieāro kropļojumu mēritāju. Labs un jaudīgs regulējams laborotorijas barošanas bloks ir noderīga lieta. Bet kā atzīmēja citi kolēģi šai forumā tad tas viss ir atkārīgs no specializācijas.

----------


## GuntisK

Didzi,kur izkasi 1905.gada testeri (vai kas tas ir)?
Ja runā par mēraparatūru, tad manā komplekā ietilpst:2*oscilogrāfi (Sura(tāds sūdiņš vien ir),C1-81(jau nopietnāks),1GHz frekvencmērs,Barošanas bloki (pašbūvēti),analogais testers TЛ-4m,multimetri M830B,M890G.Ikdienā noder.Ir vēl visādas antenu mērierīces(man radinieks strādāja radioreleju stacijā),kuras neizmantoju.Ja kādam ir interese,dodat ziņu,varbūt varētu pret ko tās štellas (antenu) iemainīt.  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

es visu taisu na haljavu, vienigais kas man ir ir multimetrs pa 3ls

----------


## GuntisK

Es iesākumos arī taisīju na haļavu,bet tad sapratu ka bez mēraparatūras tālāk iet nav vērts.  ::

----------


## GEmachine

Es arī uz haļavu taisu, neko nemērot, taču pat ja dabūtu oscīli un skaņu ģeneratoru, es nezinu kā un ko mērīt, jebšu tā man ir pilnīgi tumša bilde, jo mācos 10tajā klasē un vēl nekas tāds fizikā nav mācīts, kā arī pati skolotāja nav nekāda spec pa šitām lietām. Piemēram taisotpasūzi, ko tieši un kurās vietās mērīt,ko tās līknes nozīmē utt. Var jau būt, ka vienkārši nezināmais biedē, īstenībā nemaz tik sarežģīti tās lietas nav.

----------


## GuntisK

Paskaties topiku par Pulciņiem skolās.Tur es ieliku linku uz vienu saitu kur ir tāda kā spēle kā iemācīties strādāt ar oscilu un ne tikai.

----------


## GuntisK

Un nekas jau sarežģīts tas nav....

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> Es arī uz haļavu taisu, neko nemērot, taču pat ja dabūtu oscīli un skaņu ģeneratoru, es nezinu kā un ko mērīt, jebšu tā man ir pilnīgi tumša bilde, jo mācos 10tajā klasē un vēl nekas tāds fizikā nav mācīts, kā arī pati skolotāja nav nekāda spec pa šitām lietām. Piemēram taisotpasūzi, ko tieši un kurās vietās mērīt,ko tās līknes nozīmē utt. Var jau būt, ka vienkārši nezināmais biedē, īstenībā nemaz tik sarežģīti tās lietas nav.


 tieši tas pats mans variants  ::  es gan 2kursaa (11klase)
skolā par šito vsp. neko nemaca, fizikā kkadus sudus par parvietojumu un vektoriem, bija paris men. prieksmets- elektrotehnika bet tur tik kkadus ar elektromagnetiku saistus likumus pierakstijiam.
vsp. viss ko es esmu taijijis ir pastiprinātāji un vel labojis visadus štruntus.
par citiem meraparatiem- ari nav ne jausmas kā pielietot  ::

----------


## GEmachine

Laikam jau jāmēģina sadabūt oscīli un dad jau būs konkrēti jautājumi un varēšu kaut vai tepat pēc palīdzības jautāt.

----------


## GuntisK

Vot tā ir ar to izglītību-sūdus mun tik māca.Pagājšgad (11.kl) tikai virspusēji elektrotehnikai pievērsāmies.
Par to kā lietot mēraparātus-droši prasiet.  ::

----------


## Didzis

GuntisK, par tām antenu mērierīcēm varbūt vari kautko vairāk. Es ar tādām štellēm nodarbojos un varbūt Tev tu kas bezdarbībā stāv. Savukārt man šis tas ir vairākos eksemplāros.
 Esmu izracis ne tikai 1905 gada testeri, bet vel daudzus citus pirmskara elektroniskos  mērinstrumentus. Itkā jau sevi par pilnvērtīgu kolekcionāru neuzskatu, bet man vienkārši žēl, ka cilvēki izmet miskastē mūsu vēsturi. Nu tad es visus tos verķus savācu.Nebija jau daudz to mēraparātu vecajos laikos un gribas tos saglabāt.Es piemēram meklēju  pirmskara oscilogrāfu. Teorētiski tadiem Latvijā pirmajos ulmaņlaikos vajadzēja būt, bet pagaidām vēl nav uzpeldējis neviens. Varētu  jau Ebay nopirkt, bet tas nav tas. Aparātam vajag savu vēsturi un vēl labāk ja zināms cilvēks kura sviedri to aparātu slacījuši. Mēģināšu kādu daļu no savas kolekcijas mēraparātiem ielikt  kautkur kādā bilžu serverī, lai var arī šī foruma biedri apskatīties.
 Taisīt kauko uz haļavu ir pilnīgi garām. Var jau būt, ka jums ir veiksmīgas rokas vai vēl kas(par to gan es šaubos), bet man praktiski neviena konstrukcija nekad ar pirmo nav iedarbojusies. Es jau arī nemīlu atkārtot kādu gatavu konstrukciju, bet parasti taisu ko savādāku. Tad nu parasti nākas ņemt palīgā attiecīgus mēraparātus. Faktiski jau es netaisu konstrukcuju ja man nav iespējas to regulēt vai pārbaudīt tās parametrus. Bieži ir papriekšu nopirkts mēraparāts un tikai pēc tam veidota shēma. Tā jau gan ir, ka es sevi nevaru saukt par radioamatieri, bet drīsāk par radioprofesionāli. Es vispār nespēju saprast, kā radioamatieri kādreiz(tagad jau arī) regulēja savus raidītājus, antenas un uztvērējus. Antenas salāgošanu regulēja ar neona spuldzīti, kabeļa salāgošanu samērija ar metramēru, modulācijas dziļumu regulēja ēterā pamatojoties uz citu amatieru ieteikumiem, uztvērēja jūtību regulēja uz ausi, u.t.t.  Tak nopērc  svipģeneratoru, augstfrekvences voltmetru, ģenerātoru un visus darbus varēsi paveikt pusstundas laikā.

----------


## GuntisK

Ok. ielikšu tā aparāta foto.Didzi tu vispār esi malacis ka domā par vēstures saglabāšanu.Tā tik turpināt.  ::

----------


## konis22

Njaa bez aparaatiem svaki!!!!!Re\ali man kas nnemas ar sakariem ir vajadziigi piemeeram taadi verkki kaa TESTERS SPEKTRA ANALIZATORS ILOGRAAFS FREKVENCCMETRS tad jau pietirk!!!JAA veel vajadzeetu stabilu rf ggenggeri liidz kaadiem 10 ghz tqd jau pirtiktu!!!!!Gandriiz viss jau buutu tikai nav ggenggera!!!!!moss kaadam kaads ir padomaa??????UN kur lai nopeerk kaadu labaaku 2vai 4 kanaalu 1ghz oscili|????? tas vien noteikt kaadu stuku vai divas maksaa!!

----------


## Raimonds1

Latgalītē ieejot, pa kreisi ir viens vecis, tas taisa visādus pastiprinātājus, mērapara'tus utt
ja pats neproti vai slinkums  ::   ::

----------


## GuntisK

To Konis22 1GHz oscils?   ::  Lielākais ko es redzēju bija ar 300 MHz caurlaidi. Tad jau tev jāpērk kaut kas no WaveRunner.Tiem tās frekvences diezgan labas.(Cena arī "laba"   ::  ).

----------


## GuntisK

Ok solīju ka ielikšu tās antenu padarīšanas fotogrāfijas.Te tās būs:
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/elekt ... 1170625394
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/elekt ... 1170625395
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/elekt ... 1170625397  .
Sorry par kvalitāti.bet vairāk mans mobilais nevelk.  ::  Tā otrā bilde ir nofrotografēta no tā aparāta vāka.Kā redzams kaut kas ar antenām jau ir saistīts.Man ta viņu nevajag -tā ka varētu pret kaut ko iemainīt.
P.s  100% strādā.

----------


## malacis

> ... Didzi tu vispār esi malacis...


 Eee, palūgšu mūs nejaukt..  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Malacis ne jau tā tu padomāji....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Didzis

GuntisK, pēc tās vāka bildes tas mēraparāts izskatās, ka ir paredzēts zemējuma pretestības mērīšanai. Skala arī uz to velk. Varbūt vari iedot precīzu mēraparāta nosaukumu. Kautkur uz korpusa tam vajadzētu būt uzrakstītam.

----------


## marisviens

Naudu meeraparaatiem netaupu http://www.metaldetector.lv/fini_files/fini19.jpg

----------


## Didzis

Man jau arī salasījies to mēraparātu padaudz. http://fotki.lv/?x=OS5RKFxDRy06RDxIVVM5 ... g1MC8xJCc=

----------


## Didzis

Te vēl daži retro mēraparāti
http://fotki.lv/?x=OS5RKFxDRy06RDxIVVM5 ... g1MC8xJCc=
http://fotki.lv/?x=OS5RKFxDRy06RDxIVVM5 ... whJDslMDM=
http://fotki.lv/?x=OS5RKFxDRy06RDxIVVM5 ... whJDslMDM=
http://fotki.lv/?x=OS5RKFxDRy06RDxIVVM5 ... whJDslMDM=
http://fotki.lv/?x=OS5RKFxDRy06RDxIVVM5 ... whJDslMDM=

----------


## GuntisK

Didzi-tu vari droši vērt vaļā muzeju!  ::  Jā šitās jūsu (Didža un Māra) laboratoriju ekipējums mani tiešām pārsteidza.  ::  Man ta tur vispār to aparātu pamaz,lai gan pēdējā laikā sāku pavisam nopietni aizdomāties par mēraparatūras skaita palielināšanu.To Didzis :: ar tā zemējuma pretestības mērītāja tipu-liekas ka tas ir M416 aparāts.Citu uzrakstu tur nav.Piektdien varēšu dot precīzu infu,jo līdz tam laikam esmu Rēzeknē-mācos.  ::  Palūkošu kas vēl ir no tām antenu mērierīcēm palicis.

----------


## janispu

Bez oscilogrāfa kā bez rokām. Pats lietoju C1-73 (20MHz) un universālu multimetru.

----------


## GuntisK

Skatījos http://www.astena.ru  .Tur C1-55 (DIVKANĀLNIEKS) pilnīgi jauns no noliktavas maksā 86Ls.Ir vērts pirkt?Kurš lieto?Didzi tev liekas tāds ir-kāds viņš ir lietošanā?
Problēmu dabūt pāri robežai liekas nav.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

[quote="konis22"]JAA veel vajadzeetu stabilu rf ggenggeri liidz kaadiem 10 ghz tqd jau pirtiktu!!!!!Gandriiz viss jau buutu tikai nav ggenggera!!!!!moss kaadam kaads ir padomaa??????
Varēju es pirms diviem gadiem dabūt 22GHz ģeneri.  ::  Kau kāds lohs (citu vārdu neatrodu) ņēma i izjauca metāllūžņiem.  ::  Vot tas besī ka labas lietas sabojā.Redz Konim22 vajg.....

----------


## zzz

> Skatījos http://www.astena.ru  .Tur C1-55 (DIVKANĀLNIEKS) pilnīgi jauns no noliktavas maksā 86Ls.Ir vērts pirkt?


 Neadekvaati daargi.  Mazs ekraans, frekvenchu josla suudiiga, vispaar - shaushaliigi vecs modelis ar visu no taa izrietosho.

----------


## janispu

> C1-55 (DIVKANĀLNIEKS)


 Icils osciliķis - ļoti izturīgs. Fizmatos tos dzenā studenti jau 25 gadus - dažam jau uzraksti nodiluši, bet strādā bez problēmām. tas ir labākais ko krievi "nozaga" amerikāņiem. Piekrītu arī pārējo izteikumiem, ka parametri vairs neatbilst mūsdienu prasībām.

----------


## Didzis

C1-55 ir patiess divstaru oscilogrāfs ar pilnīgi diviem vienādiem pastiprinātājiem, nevis kautkāds osciliķis ar komutējamām ieejām. Kādreiz, kad ņēmos ar satelītu Filmnet kanālu dekoderiem, divus tādus nopirku, jo vajadzēja vienlaicī skatītis četrus dažādus signālus. Priekš zemfrekvences un videosignāla pētīšanas ar tādu oscilogrāfu pilnīgi pietiek. Vienīgi šausmīgi mazs ekrāns un cena neadekvāti liela. Ja kādam vajag, tad vienu esmu gatavs pret kautko iemainīt, jo reāli es ar viņiem vairs nestrādāju. Otrs lai paliek kolekcijai, jo tā tie aparāti pamazām pārvēršas par retro.

----------


## GuntisK

> C1-55 (DIVKANĀLNIEKS)
> 
> 
>  Icils osciliķis - ļoti izturīgs. Fizmatos tos dzenā studenti jau 25 gadus - dažam jau uzraksti nodiluši, bet strādā bez problēmām. tas ir labākais ko krievi "nozaga" amerikāņiem. .


 Nozaguši?   ::  Interesanti-varbut pastāsti ko sīkāk.  ::

----------


## janispu

> [Nozaguši?  Interesanti-varbut pastāsti ko sīkāk.


 Neko sīkāk nezinu, bet tas jau nav vienīgais kopēšanas gadījums. Tādā veidā tais tālajos padomju laikos bija iespēja tikt pie lētas un labas aparatūras.

----------


## janispu

[quote="GuntisK(DIVKANĀLNIEKS) [/quote]
P.S. Neliela korekcija - šķiet vienīgais (!!) patiesais divstarnieks nevis divkanālnieks. Pārējie man zināmie tiešām ir klasiski divkanālnieki - stars ir viens un to secīgi komutē starp divām ieejām. Divstarnieka gadījumā tiešām ir divi reāli stari.

----------


## GuntisK

Padomijā cik man zināms no dažādām lampu grāmatām, bez divstarniekiem bija vēl piecstarnieki.  ::  Vienā kolbā pieci elektronu lielgabali.  ::  Tiesa strādāja tie ekrāni ne vairāk par 800 Stundām.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Ļaudis!Ko sakāt par TEKTRONIX osciliem?Ebajā var dabūt daudz tādu uz 100 MHz joslu par pieņemamām cenām (ar atsūtīšanu ap 45Ls).

----------


## Didzis

TEKTRONIX ir labi osciliķi, tikai esmu dzirdējis, ka ar aparatūras atsūtīšanu ir problēmas. Neviens vācietis jau neiepakos osciliķi orģinālajā kastē, bet pasta darbinieki visā pasaulē vienādi un diez vai speciāli ļoti uzmanīgi kraus oscilogrāfa kasti. Vārdu sakot, iepriekš jāatrunā, lai aparātu pārdevējs labi iepako, tad jau visam vajadzētu būt OK.

----------


## janispu

> TEKTRONIX ir labi osciliķi, tikai esmu dzirdējis, ka ar aparatūras atsūtīšanu ir problēmas..


 Viņiem ir arī vietējais birojs:
J.Smilgas Tehnologiskais birojs SIA 
Address: Ropazu iela 140 
 Riga, 1006 
 Latvia 
Phone: +371 7 541439 
Fax: +371 7 554674

----------


## Didzis

Runa jau iet par lietotu TEKTRONIX  aparātu , bet pārstāvniecība jau ar vecām mantām netirgojas.  Es šaubos, ka jaunu oscilogrāfu var atļauties kāds šī foruma biedrs. Vismaz pēc aptaujas rezultātiem spriežot, oscilogrāfs nav pirmajā vietā.

----------


## konis22

Žēl par to ģeņģeri!!!!!!Vot tā būtu manta!!!!!Es tiešām nesaprotu tos cilvēkus kas pāris santīmu pēc izjauc tiešām vērtīgus aparātus!!!!!Piemēram tos pašus ļonus!!!!
Man tāds jautājums!!Ko kāds varētu man ieteikt no spektra analizatoriem vecajiem???????(CCCP) laika

----------


## zzz

> Žēl par to ģeņģeri!!!!!!Vot tā būtu manta!!!!!


 Tu esi cieshi paarliecinaats ka tev vajadzeetu 22 ghz gjeneratoru? 22 ghz nepavisam nenoziimee ka vinsh gjeneree visas iespeejamaas frekvences no 0 liidz 22ghz. SAF diapazonos tas viss tik vienkaarshi vairs nava un visticamaak ka tas gjenerators paaklaaja kaadu relatiivi nelielu dalju teiksim no 15ghz liidz 22ghz. Ja cilveekam patieshaam  vajag straadaat ar visiem iespeejamiem SAF gigaherciem tad vinjam ir jaabuut veselam komplektam, kaadiem 5-6 dazhaadiem gjeneratoriem, katrs uz savu diapazona gabalinju. Nu vai arii  kaut kam modernam un pamatiigi  daargam un burzhuju razhotam, kur tas viss varbuut ir iemakareets vienaa kastee.

Es tiešām nesaprotu tos cilvēkus kas pāris santīmu pēc izjauc tiešām vērtīgus aparātus!!!!!Piemēram tos pašus ļonus!!!!
---------------------------

Esi gatavs vinjiem samaksaat skaidraa naudinjaa uzreiz uz vietas? (Izzinja - daargmetaalu saturs krievu razhotajaa aparatuuraa meedz buut stipri lielaaks par dazhiem santiimiem)

----------


## konis22

Es arī domāju ka tas nav no 0-22ghz bet vismaz vajag man no 1-10 vai vismaz 6ghz.Jajau būtu man normāls dalītājs tad pats uzbliestu bet nav dalītāja tāda kas spētu dalīt 10ghz uz 1000 vismaz.Nopirku f metru a tam ir dalītājs līdz 14 ghz bet strādā tipa uz harmoniskajām fo.tas man neder!!!!!Moš kādam ir normāls dalītājs priekš  Ч3-54 ?????????

----------


## Didzis

Ko tad Tu taisies pie tik augstām frekvencēm regulēt? Ar pliku ģenerātoru jau Tev nekas prātīgs nesanāks, labāk jau vajag kādu svip ģenerātoru. Tad varēsi mērīt gan joslas platumu, gan salāgošanu. Man ir krievu Я2Р-70 indikātoru bloks un tam slēdz attiecīga diapazona svip ģenerātoru. Augstākais diapazons ir līdz 18GHz. Man gan, no satelītuztvērēju būves laikiem, ir ģenerātora bloks Я2Р-74 kurš velk no 0,1GHz līdz 2,14GHz un ar to praktiski pietiek. Mājas apstākļos tak nebūvēsi radiolinkus. Ja Tev konis22 tiešām vajag ģenerātoru uz GHz, tad man viens ir, tikai jāapskatās līdz kādai frekvencei. Liekas, ka bija kādi 10GHz. Aparāts ir krievu no septiņdesmitajiem gadiem. Ir arī paštaisīts signāla vājinātājs viļņvadā(izņemts no ģenerātora). Ja Tev kautkas der, tad esmu gatavs mainīties(tirgoties man nepatīk).

----------


## zzz

> Es arī domāju ka tas nav no 0-22ghz bet vismaz vajag man no 1-10 vai vismaz 6ghz.


 Shite vajag skaidri izskjirt jeedzienus: *vajag* vai *gribaas*.  :: 
Jo par meeraparaata parametriem, kuri nemaz nav reaali vajadziigi, bet *gribaas* stila peec vai taapaac ka nav iistas saprashanos ko patieshaam vajag staadiitajam meerkjim,  taa kaa taa naaksies maksaat atbilstoshus latinjus. Kuri, paarspiileejot savas prasiibas, var sanaakt ne mazi un pat ljoti lieli latinji.

(Tev joprojaam 1 Ghz oscilograafu vajag? Jeb vienkaarshi gribaas taadu un veelams par pieciiti?)

----------


## GuntisK

Par to 1GHz oscilu: diez vai tādu dabūsi,un ja dabūsi maksās viņš ap 10 štukām   ::  (buržuju ražojums protams).Par pieciem lašiem tādu nekādi nedabūsi. Turklāt radimērījumos diez vai ir vajadzība skatīties 1GHz frekvences.Stipri šaubos ka tev Konis22 tāds ir vajadzīgs.
Ģeners kuru toreiz varēju dabūt bija ja nešaubos no 18GHz līdz 22GHz.Liela kaste bija....

----------


## konis22

Nu par to ģenģeri runājot tad man vajag no 1-10 ghz !!!!!Runājot par osci uz 1 ghz tad iztiktu ar spektra analiz līdz pāris gigām!!!!!Reāli vaitad vispār amatierim kautko vajag!!!!!!Lielākoties jau gribas!.........Nejau naudzspēc kļūst par radioamatieri bet gan priekapēc lielākotis vismaz!



A ko vēlies iegūt mainoties....kas intresē tev???????)

----------


## GEmachine

Lūdzu iesakiet labākās progas dažādu mēraparātu (skaņu ģenerators, oscīlis) aizvietošanai ar PC, skaņu karti, vai arī vienkāršām shēmiņām un Com vai usb portu. Sliktākajā gadījumā LPT (man tāda nav)

----------


## abidox

nu ir tāda programma Electronics Work Bench - tur ir visādi mēraparāti (virtuāli protams), uztaisi kādu shēmiņu un liec klāt dažādus mēraparātus un skaties kas un kā, protams tas neaizstāj reālus mēraparātus reālajā dzīvē, bet ar to pietiek lai saprastu, kam domāts, ko var izdarīt un kā darbojās katrs mēraparāts.
Vēl droši vien ir arī citas programmiņas, kurās ir tādas lietas, vienkārši pats lietoju EWB un citu slinkums meklēt.

EWB protams var arī uztaisīt kādu (piemēram pastiprinātāja) shēmu un nosimulēt to ar visiem mēraparātiem un apskatīties kā darbosies un vai vispār darbosies tā shēma (šī nodarbe gan vairāk jaunieviesējiem domāta)

----------


## ansius

EWB ir draņķīga, jo ir stipri gļukaina + bieži dod nepareizus rezultātus. CircuitMaker2000 ir daudz reiz labāks.

a tā izvēle par mēraparātiem ir idiotiska tādēļ ka man ir visi nosauktie un vēl arī daži nenosaukti. (signālģeneratori (2xAF, 1xZF), Osciloskopi (1xZF 1xAF 1xAF divkanalu ar atmiņu), Multimetri (digitālais un kādi 3 analogie + kaste ar visādiem paneļiem (A / V ~ / = ), Lampu voltmetrs) lai gan ikdienā nenodarbojos tieši ar radioelektroniku, ik pa laikam noder. Nekas nav labāks par reālu prototipu un īstiem mēraparātiem.  ::

----------


## ezis666

Man ir kādi 3 multimetri, daži analogie aparāti, kaut kur ir signālģenerators paštaisīts.Un  vēl oscilogrāfs un dators.

----------


## abidox

> EWB ir draņķīga, jo ir stipri gļukaina + bieži dod nepareizus rezultātus. CircuitMaker2000 ir daudz reiz labāks.


 par to gan piekrītu, taču iemācīties - kas tie par zvēriem mēraparāti var!

----------


## osscar

Man nekā daudz nav, bet minimums ir:
Oscilis vecs, 2 ZF signāla ģenģeri, 3 multimetri digitālie, vecs elektronu mikrovoltmetrs, un 2 analogie krievu lielie testeri kaut kur bija.

----------


## Mosfet

EWB un pēc tam sekojošās versijas Multisim strāda ar ticamību 99% un jau vairāk kā 6 gadus maz ikdienā nodarbojos ar maketplašu lodēšanu, tikai fināl makets. Ikdienas darbā izmantoju Multisim un Microcap , nedaudz  LTspice simulatorus  izstrādē jaudas impulsa barošanas bloki, invertori, motoru vadība, spēka elektronikas aizsardzības sistēmas, brīvam brīdim audio pastiprinātāji konstruēšana. Simulācijas dati un makets dzīve kā jau minēju 99% sakritība. Ir bijuši kļūdaini simulācijas modeļi bet tos var izlabot un koriģēt, tāpat kā var paredzēt PCB ienestos kropļojumus. Tākā simulatori ļoti atvieglo darbu, bet prasa tie zināmu apguves līmeni lai nerastos kļūdas.Ir viens sliktums zūd lodešanas meistarība.   ::  Ja kas nestrāda tad būtu vēlams minēt piemērus.

----------


## abidox

starp citu, kur prieks EWB var dabūt datubāses ar krievu detaļu parametriem

----------


## JDat

Kādu versiju EWB lietojat? Man kaut kāda pavisam veca ar kuru par 12AX7 lampu nevar uzsimulēt. Tā versija arī nezin ka Millera kapacitāte mainās.

Kādi Instrumenti? Kāda mārrutka pēc nevar iekeksēt visus?
Personīgi ir:
C1-49 oscilis
Analogais ķīniešu mini multimetrs.
Radioshack Skaļuma mērītājs ar LCD
Mērāmais mikrofons (paštaisīts).

Pa cik darbs saistīts ar elektroniku, pamatā lietoju darbā instrumentus.
Osciļi (apmēra kādi 4 gab, visi krievu).
Mastech MY-68 multimetri.
Ģenerators GZ-33
Milivoltmetrs BZ-38.
Neutrik A2 audio mērītājs.
Tesla BM-509 Univerisālais mērtilts (LCR) pusautomāts.

Kolēģim:
Kīmiešu kapacītātes mērs Thong Hui.
AudioPrecission PortableOne Plus.
Oscilis.
Milivoltmetrs.
Augstfrekvence ģenerators (līdz 200 MHz, krievu).
Daudz custom audio iekārtu.

Noteikti ka ir vēl, bet esmu piemirsis.

Centrālakā birojā Impendance mērītājs skaļruņiem.
Neutrik Minirator, miniliser, digirliser uc kabatas audio mērinstrumenti.
Velns viņ zin kas tur vēl.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Diemžēl pagaidām tikai ķīniešu lētā gala multimetrs un anologais 3V voltmetrs (lai var tranzistorus, diodes pārbaudīt), bet ir plāni nākotnē iekārtot nopietnāku darbnīcu ar pāris osciļiem, signālģeneratoriem, voltmetriem u.c.

----------


## osscar

Jdat: To AP verķi varētu kādreiz aizbraukt pie tevis notestēt ar kādu pastūzi kabatā  ::   ::

----------


## JDat

AP verķis ir kolēģim uz galda, cenšos nepieskarties.  :: 
Esmu apguvis Neutrik A2 samērā (nemāku tikai izmantot lenšu maģu regulēšanas  funkcijas, jo nekad neesmu ar lentiniekiem krāmējies). 
Neutrikam savi plusi, AP savi plusi. Ja ir kas konrēts, tad PM.

----------


## abidox

> Kādu versiju EWB lietojat?


 
5.12

----------

